# Lesnar is Back!



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

The new Prairie Dog beef jerkey, in stores now!


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Wicked to see him again, looks in good shape and hopefully he means it when he says he is 100%.
Doesnt look like he lost TOO much weight which is a positive. 

If he does fight Overeem at 140 I'm definately betting on brock if the odds favour reem.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

ray01:ray01LEASE FIGHT THE REEMray01:ray01: REEM VIA UBER KNEE RD1


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

He's gonna need that first gun if he fights Alistair.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

:laugh: the beginning looked like an 80's Chuck Norris movie.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> He's gonna need that first gun if he fights Alistair.


other way around


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

poor prarie dogs. lol


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Product placement aside, I like the video. Looking forward to seeing him in the cage again. I have to say, he's the scariest looking mofo out of all the UFC fighters. As if he needs a gun to take out those dogs!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i will sig bet lesnar beats overeem, and futhermore i have to say lesnar is easily the most entertaining fighter in the mma world he doesnt sit back and relax or grind on the feet he does flying knees and throwing funny looking punches and gets in a bloodbath, on the ground he is beating you to a pulp and then yelling at you after that. all hail the lesnar


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know if I could shoot a harmless animal besides a crow. I would gladly take out a whole group of crows. They wake me up in the mornin's.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I don't know if I could shoot a harmless animal besides a crow. I would gladly take out a whole group of crows. They wake me up in the mornin's.


Me neither. Couldn't shoot a cow though! Dude, all the cows are saying is "Good morning No Mercy! Wake up! Its another bright and beautiful day! Come join the fun!"

And you want to kill them! They just wanna be friends!


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

I dont believe in killing animals for fun.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

neoseeker said:


> I dont believe in killing animals for fun.


not this old gag again


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

WOW Brock looks great! I was sure he would never fight again but... Wow brock looks great! 

He doesn't look like he lost as much weight as I did from diverticulitis and I was only around 200 to start with. It makes me want to have the surgery and say goodbye to all the damn salads and oatmeal.

War Brock!! Reem will make mir look like a wizard at fighting from his back.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> WOW Brock looks great! I was sure he would never fight again but... Wow brock looks great!
> 
> He doesn't look like he lost as much weight as I did from diverticulitis and I was only around 200 to start with. It makes me want to have the surgery and say goodbye to all the damn salads and oatmeal.
> 
> War Brock!! Reem will make mir look like a wizard at fighting from his back.


oh oldfan i can always rely on you and rusty to keep the lesnr war wagon alive with yours truly, and who cares about praire dogs, i bet there overpopulated pests like we have rabbits here down under that we kill to contain the numbers


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Cowards, need all that sh*t to catch those poor animals... :sarcastic12:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Cowards, need all that sh*t to catch those poor animals... :sarcastic12:


are you gonna cry:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Back? Gone? whatever, he is in no level for the top heavyweights now. He is a great wrestler for the WWE or whatever, but in MMA? Even his wrestling is in no level to a MMA fighter.

Cain, Santos, will crush him easily.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rul3z said:


> Back? Gone? whatever, he is in no level for the top heavyweights now. He is a great wrestler for the WWE or whatever, but in MMA? Even his wrestling is in no level to a MMA fighter.
> 
> Cain, Santos, will crush him easily.


you stink, i want you to buy a plane ticket to minnesota and try and outwrestle him, and speaking of someone not ready for tip heavyweights now your crappy idol fedor cant even avoid getting ko'd by a lhw


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

rul3z said:


> Back? Gone? whatever, he is in no level for the top heavyweights now. He is a great wrestler for the WWE or whatever, but in MMA? Even his wrestling is in no level to a MMA fighter.
> 
> Cain, Santos, will crush him easily.


The most idiotic shit i've heard in a long time. He pretty much wrestled his way into a world championship in just 3 fights and you dare to say he is below average. :confused03:


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

rul3z said:


> Back? Gone? whatever, he is in no level for the top heavyweights now. *He is a great wrestler for the WWE or whatever, but in MMA? Even his wrestling is in no level to a MMA fighter.*
> 
> Cain, Santos, will crush him easily.


:sarcastic03:



Rauno said:


> The most idiotic shit i've heard in a long time. He pretty much wrestled his way into a world championship in just 3 fights and you dare to say he is below average. :confused03:


Yeah, I negged him. Signed it too.  Think ive handed out like 5 negs and 100 pos reps. I don't neg people easily.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> Yeah, I negged him. Signed it too.  Think ive handed out like 5 negs and 100 pos reps. I don't neg people easily.


i negged him so hard his redder than a fat kids face after laughing hysterically for 10 minutes, he stinks and i hope he gets hand gang green so he can never type on here again


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, he proved me wrong. I thought he was gone for good. I can't question his desire to be a top MMA fighter any more, that's for sure, because I did have a lot of doubts on why he was pursuing this career.

Lesnar vs Reem, let's go.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Well, he proved me wrong. I thought he was gone for good. I can't question his desire to be a top MMA fighter any more, that's for sure, because I did have a lot of doubts on why he was pursuing this career.
> 
> Lesnar vs Reem, let's go.


Lesnar vs Reem is a real monster match


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I was hoping they'd show that 50 cal vs one of the prairie dogs 

Glad to see Lesnar is supposedly healthy again. He makes the UFC a better place. I can only hope they put him against Reem. Gonna be alot of heartbroken Reem fans:laugh:


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you stink, i want you to buy a plane ticket to minnesota and try and outwrestle him, and speaking of someone not ready for tip heavyweights now your crappy idol fedor cant even avoid getting ko'd by a lhw


Do you have the new technology to smell people over the Internet? Wow you for sure are from some other planet!


BTW, what does Fedor have to do with this thread? When you do 1/6 of what he did? Then come talk + if you don't know how to read what people say? and respond to them? Go home 



Rauno said:


> The most idiotic shit i've heard in a long time. He pretty much wrestled his way into a world championship in just 3 fights and you dare to say he is below average. :confused03:


Yes I dare, and you will see for yourself that he is no match to neither Junior nor Cain!

I said he is good for the WWE, but not for MMA. What's wrong with that? Don't take it personal HOMIE as if he was your big brother


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rul3z said:


> Do you have the new technology to smell people over the Internet? Wow you for sure are from some other planet!
> 
> 
> BTW, what does Fedor have to do with this thread? When you do 1/6 of what he did? Then come talk + if you don't know how to read what people say? and respond to them? Go home


i am home im on my computer you dope:laugh::laugh: and yeah i will accomplish quite a bit in the future so thats a pretty dumb argument from you, hows having a red raw rep bar? ok im ignoring your mentally challenged posts now


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Well, he proved me wrong. I thought he was gone for good. I can't question his desire to be a top MMA fighter any more, that's for sure, because I did have a lot of doubts on why he was pursuing this career.
> 
> Lesnar vs Reem, let's go.


Signed and QFT because I felt the same way. Hopefully he decides to change camps or get fresh blood.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ok im ignoring your mentally challenged posts now


Your not in my league to challenge you 
------------

Even if he is a good wrestler, which I don't doubt, but does that give him credit "ALONE" in MMA?

Strange!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

rul3z said:


> Your not in my league to challenge you
> ------------
> 
> Even if he is a good wrestler, which I don't doubt, but does that give him credit "ALONE" in MMA?
> ...


You're


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Tyson Fury said:


> Me neither. Couldn't shoot a cow though! Dude, all the cows are saying is "Good morning No Mercy! Wake up! Its another bright and beautiful day! Come join the fun!"
> 
> And you want to kill them! They just wanna be friends!


As am angry teenager- I once shot a crow (may have been a raven) with a pellet gun. The pellet goes in- the crow looks down, barely stunned and dislodges the pellet from his chest- spits it out and goes back to what he was doing.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

50 cal.
AR15.
Maybe a little over powered for prairie dogs! HAHA..

And by the way, prairie dogs are pests in that area. There are tons of them and they destroy crops and grazing fields. This is pest control and target practice at the same time!



rul3z said:


> Your not in my league to challenge you
> ------------
> 
> Even if he is a good wrestler, which I don't doubt, but does that give him credit "ALONE" in MMA?
> ...


Having a battle of whits on the internet is very much like being in the Special Olympics. Even if you win, you're still retarded!


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice to see that he is back. I never really doubted if he would come back. I just hope he has worked on taking a punch and his boxing a little more. Because if he does fight Overeem he needs to keep Overeem at bay until he can get the fight to the ground. Once it is there I think he can get the TKO win. But if he gets tagged before and turtles up it is going to be a short night for Lesnar. As we have come to learn in MMA though when it is striker vs wrestler a lot of times the wrestler is able to dictate where the fight goes. So we will see if that holds true.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

"El Guapo" said:


> Wicked to see him again, looks in good shape and hopefully he means it when he says he is 100%.
> Doesnt look like he lost TOO much weight which is a positive.
> 
> If he does fight Overeem at 140 I'm definately betting on brock if the odds favour reem.





oldfan said:


> WOW Brock looks great! I was sure he would never fight again but... Wow brock looks great!
> 
> He doesn't look like he lost as much weight as I did from diverticulitis and I was only around
> 200 to start with. It makes me want to have the surgery and say goodbye to all the damn salads
> ...


Let's be totally honest. It's a little premature to say he looks great. Sure he's letting off a few rounds and having fun, but it's not as if diverculitis stops ya from doing that on a regular basis. I doubt he's doing any bit of intense training, so he's not in great shape for a fighter. He is probably 100% healthy from a medical viewpoint, but physically I hope he can get back to what he was vs Carwin. He'll need to be that resilient if he's fighting Overeem.

Gotta respect his hunger for the sport though. Making two recoveries to return and fight in BIG matches. It takes a lot of heart to just compete, much less do it when it's advisable not to


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

His elaborate plan to avoid JDS worked  (kidding fans)

Ok, not serious ^, but it's good to see him back, he adds a lot of hype to the HW division. Him vs Reem is what blockbusters are made of.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

beardsleybob said:


> *Let's be totally honest. It's a little premature to say he looks great*. Sure he's letting off a few rounds and having fun, but it's not as if diverculitis stops ya from doing that on a regular basis. I doubt he's doing any bit of intense training, so he's not in great shape for a fighter. He is probably 100% healthy from a medical viewpoint, but physically I hope he can get back to what he was vs Carwin. He'll need to be that resilient if he's fighting Overeem.
> 
> Gotta respect his hunger for the sport though. Making two recoveries to return and fight in BIG matches. It takes a lot of heart to just compete, much less do it when it's advisable not to


I was mostly thinking from a weight loss diverticulitis perspective. it made me lose about 25% of my body mass. that would have been what? 60+ pounds for brock?

He looks great


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Whether you like him or not Lesnar is one strong dude. The way he handles that 50 cal from the hip is scary.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Lesnar vs. Overeem?

Lesnar by double leg through the cage.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I shoot 5.56 like its going out of style. Its a varmit round.....but I peed a little when he was hip firing that 50 cal.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

No doubt... hip firing a 50 cal is a bit on the rugged side!

Next thing you know he is going to be dual wielding a pair of M134 Mini Guns...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Lesnar is back!












Just to run away / break dance from a punch. LOL. Can't wait to see him bloodied and beaten again. I must admit that was one of my happiest moments watching MMA. Another loss or two and he'll likely be done... and I can't wait.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hip firing a 50 cal, classic Brock, good to see him back, I’ve never been a fan but I learned to respect him as a legitimate MMA fighter and a threat in the HW division, he needs to work on his stand up and keep his weight down if he want's to make another run. Anything can happen with this guy.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Lesnar is back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your hate for Lesnar is kind of unhealthy. Nothing against you or anything, but it's interesting that you're a fan of respectful fighters like Franklin and Stann, but actually enjoy seeing a specific person getting beaten and bloodied up, and hope that does happen to that person again and again.

I dislike some fighters, but I wouldn't wish them to get severely battered right in front of me just so I could have the pleasure of watching. That sort of contradicts our whole argument of this being a professional and competitive sport and not street fighting. Although hey, that's just my opinion and I mean nothing against you, I was just making an observation. :thumb02: Whatever works for you.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Lesnar is back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sound so tough behind a computer. lol. I just can't believe the blind hate you have for the man. He has come back from diverticulitis twice now and still has the desire to compete to be the best. I dont know how as an MMA fan you can not respect that.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mike28 said:


> You sound so tough behind a computer. lol. I just can't believe the blind hate you have for the man. He has come back from diverticulitis twice now and still has the desire to compete to be the best. I dont know how as an MMA fan you can not respect that.


Lmfao.. i had to dig up a picture for you.

Wanna see how tough pheelgood looks behind the comp.










Haha its a classic from back in the Charlie Z days. :happy02:


----------



## DonGambino (Aug 17, 2011)

Even though i cant ever see him winning the belt again, its still great 4 the ufc that he's making a come back


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I've watched the start of that vid 20 times or so and can't help but crack up at the "aargh, I'm Brock Lesnar, and I'm back!" :laugh:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Nick_V03 said:


> Your hate for Lesnar is kind of unhealthy. Nothing against you or anything, but it's interesting that you're a fan of respectful fighters like Franklin and Stann, but actually enjoy seeing a specific person getting beaten and bloodied up, and hope that does happen to that person again and again.
> 
> I dislike some fighters, but I wouldn't wish them to get severely battered right in front of me just so I could have the pleasure of watching. That sort of contradicts our whole argument of this being a professional and competitive sport and not street fighting. Although hey, that's just my opinion and I mean nothing against you, I was just making an observation. :thumb02: Whatever works for you.


Well it makes sense to me. I'm a fan of Franklin and Stann because I believe thats how fighters should act. Lesnar is the exact opposite of them.

I do not necessarily wish to see Lesnar tortured or anything of that sort. There are just some people who need to get their asses kicked and I believe he is one of them. Not only did I have a strong dis like for the man, but I was sick to death of the sport I love using him as their poster boy and many people claiming he was unbeatable.

If you notice I actually calmed down a bit after the Cain fight. Lesnar was exposed and I don't believe he will ever be as relevant again. I realize that's my opinion and a lot of people will disagree. But the fact that his name and picture aren't on every magazine / website / forum topic makes me feel a lot better. I'm sure it's the same way a lot of people feel about Sonnen (minus the irrelevant part).



Mike28 said:


> You sound so tough behind a computer. lol. I just can't believe the blind hate you have for the man. He has come back from diverticulitis twice now and still has the desire to compete to be the best. I dont know how as an MMA fan you can not respect that.



I'm not trying to sound tough in any way... and it's not blind hate. We all like / dislike fighters for our own reasons. He's overcome a lot. Awesome. So have a lot of other people. It still doesn't make him any less of a arrogant prick in my eyes. Don't get me wrong. I don't want to see the guy dead. I just don't want him in MMA anymore. I have a feeling we're not too far off from that either.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I guess i should be excited ??? :confused05:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Well it makes sense to me. I'm a fan of Franklin and Stann because I believe thats how fighters should act. Lesnar is the exact opposite of them.
> 
> I do not necessarily wish to see Lesnar tortured or anything of that sort. There are just some people who need to get their asses kicked and I believe he is one of them. Not only did I have a strong dis like for the man, but I was sick to death of the sport I love using him as their poster boy and many people claiming he was unbeatable.
> 
> ...


I can see where you're coming from. Just from your first post, I got the vibe that seeing him bloodied up and in the hospital after a fight would generally put a smile on your face. Thanks for clearing that up.

I think that he can still make some splashes and get some good wins under his belt, but seeing him as a champion again is unlikely. Having these problems in between fights doesn't exactly help his case either. If he can accept that role of being the Rich Franklin or Clay Guida of his division (being a well known great fighter, but not and/or no longer being in title talks), he should still continue to have a successful career in the UFC. It's a possibility that he could accept his place. He obviously has a strong desire to continue fighting considering he keeps pushing himself to make a come back.


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Well it makes sense to me. I'm a fan of Franklin and Stann because I believe thats how fighters should act. Lesnar is the exact opposite of them.
> 
> I do not necessarily wish to see Lesnar tortured or anything of that sort. There are just some people who need to get their asses kicked and I believe he is one of them. Not only did I have a strong dis like for the man, but I was sick to death of the sport I love using him as their poster boy and many people claiming he was unbeatable.
> 
> ...


And the funny thing is that Brock Lesnar has done more for this sport, accomplished more, and brought many more fans to the sport than Franklin and stann combined.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Nick_V03 said:


> I can see where you're coming from. Just from your first post, I got the vibe that seeing him bloodied up and in the hospital after a fight would generally put a smile on your face. Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> I think that he can still make some splashes and get some good wins under his belt, but seeing him as a champion again is unlikely. Having these problems in between fights doesn't exactly help his case either. If he can accept that role of being the Rich Franklin or Clay Guida of his division (being a well known great fighter, but not and/or no longer being in title talks), he should still continue to have a successful career in the UFC. It's a possibility that he could accept his place. He obviously has a strong desire to continue fighting considering he keeps pushing himself to make a come back.


To each their own. I don't see him being happy with being a gatekeeper. He is far too prideful. We will see though.



Maazisrock said:


> And the funny thing is that Brock Lesnar has done more for this sport, accomplished more, and brought many more fans to the sport than Franklin and stann combined.


LULZ. Keep dreamin bud.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> To each their own. I don't see him being happy with being a gatekeeper. He is far too prideful. We will see though.
> 
> 
> 
> LULZ. Keep dreamin bud.


What is there to dream about? If there one thing that really irks me is when people are so absurdly biased that they delude themselves into believing blatant falsities just because it's something they want to believe.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> To each their own. I don't see him being happy with being a gatekeeper. He is far too prideful. We will see though.
> 
> 
> 
> LULZ. Keep dreamin bud.


Do you have any idea how many PPV buys the UFC gets when Lesnar fights?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Well it makes sense to me.* I'm a fan of Franklin and Stann because I believe thats how fighters should act. Lesnar is the exact opposite of them.*
> 
> I do not necessarily wish to see Lesnar tortured or anything of that sort. There are just some people who need to get their asses kicked and I believe he is one of them. Not only did I have a strong dis like for the man, but I was sick to death of the sport I love using him as their poster boy and many people claiming he was unbeatable.
> 
> ...


Yet apparently you like Sonnen. My god the hypocrisy.

I mean...ffs, Hughes is basically the same exact person as Lesnar....except a lot worse.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Maazisrock said:


> And the funny thing is that Brock Lesnar has done more for this sport, accomplished more, and brought many more fans to the sport than Franklin and stann combined.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Doesn't matter to me. Until he learns how to take a punch, he never see's that belt again.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Yet apparently you like Sonnen. My god the hypocrisy.
> 
> I mean...ffs, Hughes is basically the same exact person as Lesnar....except a lot worse.


i know right what a dope


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I like Lesnar. He hams it up and he does it well, but there is something genuine about him and he has some great ground and pound. I was a big fan of the WWE from the attitude era to about 2005, and Brock was always one to watch. Always knew he'd do well in MMA. 

But erm, am I the only one who thinks that Brock vs Alistair is a bit of bad fight for Brock???


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> I like Lesnar. He hams it up and he does it well, but there is something genuine about him and he has some great ground and pound. I was a big fan of the WWE from the attitude era to about 2005, and Brock was always one to watch. Always knew he'd do well in MMA.
> 
> But erm, am I the only one who thinks that Brock vs Alistair is a bit of bad fight for Brock???


on the contrary, i think the only bad match ups for lesnar are cain,barnett and cormier, overeem i see get gorilla smashed and GNP'D badly, alistair doesnt have a great chin and gas tank either which plays in lesnars favor, lesnar wont keep it standing for long


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ya'll cut pheelgood some slack. We all like who we like and don't who we don't. It doesn't have to make sense to others.

I used to feel the same way about Brock. He represents the ultimate bully. too big, too strong, too cocky. we've all known that guy. People like him are the reason people like me and pheelgood own guns.:thumb02:

1000 years ago Brock would have been a King.
150 years ago he would have been shot in the back.
today he's the UFC biggest draw and I can't wait to see him fight again


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Hmm, perhaps i'm just too caught up in The Reem's hype right now, but hasn't his TDD and ground game improved dramatically?



> on the contrary, i think the only bad match ups for lesnar are cain,barnett and cormier, overeem i see get gorilla smashed and GNP'D badly, alistair doesnt have a great chin and gas tank either which plays in lesnars favor, lesnar wont keep it standing for long
> __________________


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> Hmm, perhaps i'm just too caught up in The Reem's hype right now, but hasn't his TDD and ground game improved dramatically?


not really, h stuff werdum like 12 times but he did get taken down once, and werdum doesnt have good takedowns being a bjj expert, his ground game can avoid subs good(except for lesnar arm triangles) but he cant avoid brutal ground and pound and he has a bad gas tank so lesnar being on top of him would screw him quickly


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

If Lesnar makes him work hard from the bottom then yeah, things could go bad for him, I guess. Still, every fight starts standing up..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> If Lesnar makes him work hard from the bottom then yeah, things could go bad for him, I guess. Still, every fight starts standing up..


but how long it stays up is all up to brock who can take alistair down at will, just imagine a giant 280 pound man with lesnars weight on him, he;ll tire so damn fast, mir has really good bjj but he had nothing against lesnar both times unless you count brock standing over him and getting kneebarred which i dont because brock was standing


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah, I guesss we'll see. I dunno, you're kinda changing my mind a little bit. Lesnar does have some impressive takedowns and controlled Mir like he was some sort of baby or something. We'll see. If he beats Overeem then that's as big an accomplishment as winning the belt,imo.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> Yeah, I guesss we'll see. I dunno, you're kinda changing my mind a little bit. Lesnar does have some impressive takedowns and controlled Mir like he was some sort of baby or something. We'll see. If he beats Overeem then that's as big an accomplishment as winning the belt,imo.


i just like the matchup because its two monsters fighting like king kong and godzilla, but i already know who wins and how, brock will face jds-cain for title which i think jds wins that one too


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> What is there to dream about? If there one thing that really irks me is when people are so absurdly biased that they delude themselves into believing blatant falsities just because it's something they want to believe.


Or you could try making an actual argument to defend your point instead of attacking me. But hey, that might require some effort.

Franklin is practically one of the founding fathers of this sport. He represents, the company, the sport, and himself professionally at all times. You think a guy like Brock I can't take a punch Lesnar has done more for this sport than a guy like Franklin? 

The Carwin fight was one of the most embarrassing fights I've ever seen in the UFC. No cardio on the part of BOTH men. Curling into fetal position. Hitting a basic 1st month jitz sub and then being awarded sub of the night for it? Pathetic. His UFC100 WWE post fight speech made the sport look like a joke after the biggest card in UFC history. Lets just look past that though. Im sure all the first time UFC fans really got a taste for MMA through Lesnar being the main event and then acting like a ******* child. Aggressively walking and yelling at a badly hurt and dis oriented opponent. Real classy. But hey, of course he's done MORE for the sport. I mean not being able to take a punch and smothering guys with size while donkey punching them really evolved this sport to the next level.

Then there's Dana practically gift wrapping the title for Brock so that he could milk him for ratings. I won't even get into that.



Steroid Steve said:


> Do you have any idea how many PPV buys the UFC gets when Lesnar fights?


So now PPV buys equates to "Doing more to this sport and bringing more fans to this sport?" Not a chance. All that means is that more people tune in. Whether they are first time watchers or not isn't really known. Whether they will continue to watch MMA or purchase another event isn't really known. Lesnar's highest selling card was UFC100... which was stacked from bottom to top. To say that he was responsible for all those buys is also inaccurate. 



Roflcopter said:


> Yet apparently you like Sonnen. My god the hypocrisy.
> 
> I mean...ffs, Hughes is basically the same exact person as Lesnar....except a lot worse.


Yeah I think Sonnen is funny. He's witty and his personality seems natural. Lesnar just has a "I'm a douche bag" personality. His mannerisms and the way he talks and acts you can just tell he is a selfish asshole. I'm sure he's one of those guys who has done whatever he wanted in life because of his size without giving a shit about anyone else.

Prime example:










Who does shit like this and doesn't even look back? To a cop none the less. The fact that not only does he do shit like this, but that it doesn't even phase him tells me thats how he is all the time. This complete douche bag move just seems so natural to him.

Hughes isn't even close to the same person as Lesnar either. Not sure where you're going with that. Besides I mostly like Hughes because of his fighting style.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Or you could try making an actual argument to defend your point instead of attacking me. But hey, that might require some effort.
> 
> Franklin is practically one of the founding fathers of this sport. He represents, the company, the sport, and himself professionally at all times. You think a guy like Brock I can't take a punch Lesnar has done more for this sport than a guy like Franklin?
> 
> ...


you cant take a punch, no one cares that you're a cop and stop pretending your a sonnen fan because your not and your making more haters attract to him, you must have a pretty dull life to keep bringing back the same gif over and over again lol


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Lesnar will not be able to take Alistair down, he will stuff Lesnar's bull rushing take downs or counter them with an Uberknee. Alistair's wrestling is very solid and it seems that everyone is again over rating Brock's MMA wrestling, which really isn't that impressive at all.

This fight will end violently in the first round for Brock.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Lesnar will not be able to take Alistair down, he will stuff Lesnar's bull rushing take downs or counter them with an Uberknee. Alistair's wrestling is very solid and it seems that everyone is again over rating Brock's MMA wrestling, which really isn't that impressive at all.
> 
> This fight will end violently in the first round for Brock.


nah im not convinced on alistairs tdd, i think hes doomed to being taken down, gassing quickly and getting donkey kong smashed, he looked awful against werdum


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Lesnar will not be able to take Alistair down, he will stuff Lesnar's bull rushing take downs or counter them with an Uberknee. Alistair's wrestling is very solid and it seems that everyone is again over rating Brock's MMA wrestling, which really isn't that impressive at all.
> 
> This fight will end violently in the first round for Brock.



I VERY rarely disagree with your opinions. But in this instance, i think we would be on opposite sides of the fence. 

As much as i like both fighters (i dont want this fight to happen because i dont want either to lose) but i think Brocks wrestling is easily good enough to take Alistair down. He has taken down far better wrestlers than Alistair in his short rise to the top. 

Would be one hell of a fight, i would wager on Brock to win anyway - but his chances would increase the longer the fight goes on.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Dream-On-101 said:


> I VERY rarely disagree with your opinions. But in this instance, i think we would be on opposite sides of the fence.
> 
> As much as i like both fighters (i dont want this fight to happen because i dont want either to lose) but i think Brocks wrestling is easily good enough to take Alistair down. He has taken down far better wrestlers than Alistair in his short rise to the top.
> 
> Would be one hell of a fight, i would wager on Brock to win anyway - but his chances would increase the longer the fight goes on.


I have for the longest time thought Brock's MMA wrestling is Majorly over rated. He failed to control Randy Couture and keep him down, an old, past his prime Randy Couture who was dwarfed in size against Lesnar. He failed to take down and control a fresh Shane Carwin who has also never had great MMA wrestling (this was proved in the JDS fight). Frank Mir is just the best possible stylistic match up for a guy like Lesnar. Mir has some of the worst wrestling, take downs and take down defense in the entire division, it's laughably bad. Then we have the cain fight, again, Brock's wrestling was completely shut down, he was actually out wrestled and taken down himself in that fight. 

I wasn't overly impressed with the Heath Herring fight either. Other than a few knees in the first round, he pretty much layed on top of Heath for three rounds and didn't do much.

Alistair is a very physically strong man (stronger than Lesnar IMO) and has very solid wrestling and a strong ground game and good scrambling ability to go with it. I fully expect Brock to gas himself out with take down attempts early on and for Overeem to knock him out in the 1st.

You have to take into consideration that Brock's striking defense may actually be some of the worst in.....all MMA. The only other fighter I have seen react so badly to getting punched is Bob Sapp. You can't expect be an elite fighter when you shy away from sparring in the gym and don't let any of your training partner's hit you.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't even remember Carwin trying to take JDS down.

Anyway, Lesnar will have no problems taking down Overeem.



PheelGoodInc said:


> Or you could try making an actual argument to defend your point instead of attacking me. But hey, that might require some effort.
> 
> Franklin is practically one of the founding fathers of this sport. He represents, the company, the sport, and himself professionally at all times. You think a guy like Brock I can't take a punch Lesnar has done more for this sport than a guy like Franklin?
> 
> ...


Every time Lesnar fights he does a million buys. Rich Franklin has never even remotely good numbers, hell sadly the casual fan thinks he's a scrub because his most prominent moment is getting absolutely annihilated by Anderson Silva. He was not a pioneer, he did nothing for the sport in terms of drawing fans....he was more of a flash in a pan in a weak era of MW action that is just a big name on the greatest's record. Founding father is legitimately one of the largest overstatements I've ever heard on this board. It'd be the equivalent of calling a guy like Tim Sylvia a founding father of the sport.

As far as Sonnen being a "natural"? Dude is a borderline, if not an utter sociopath that has destructive tendencies in his fighting life and away from it. But because he's an affluent white dude and makes some people chuckle with his tomfoolery, we're excusing his clear psychological issues and character flaws.

I'd rather Lesnar be a douchebag, then a cheating scum and a convicted felon.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Lesnar pushing that cop is hilarious imo. Wtf is he doing in the middle of the aisle anyway? Brock should have pushed him down and trampled:thumb02:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Every time Lesnar fights he does a million buys. Rich Franklin has never even remotely good numbers, hell sadly the casual fan thinks he's a scrub because his most prominent moment is getting absolutely annihilated by Anderson Silva. He was not a pioneer, he did nothing for the sport in terms of drawing fans....he was more of a flash in a pan in a weak era of MW action that is just a big name on the greatest's record. Founding father is legitimately one of the largest overstatements I've ever heard on this board. It'd be the equivalent of calling a guy like Tim Sylvia a founding father of the sport.


I've already gone over the numbers argument. Hell James Toney brought in big numbers too. You can bet if he won a fight or two he would have brought in just as many - if not more - numbers than Brock. Does that mean he evolved the sport too? LOL.

Rich did a lot for the sport. He was in the Lidell era of average joe middle class who committed themselves to fighting and became professional... right around the time MMA was exploding on the scene. The biggest MMA boom was in the era of Rich Franklin being a champ. If you think people weren't intrigued at the math teacher turned fighter and that didn't help with the biggest boom in the sports history you're kidding yourself.

Rich ruled the MW division before A. Silva. The only reason why it was considered weak (and still is) is because Rich was dominant, and now Anderson is dominant. FYI Rich was the LAST person to stand and trade with A. Silva and last as long as he did in the second fight.



> As far as Sonnen being a "natural"? Dude is a borderline, if not an utter sociopath that has destructive tendencies in his fighting life and away from it. But because he's an affluent white dude and makes some people chuckle with his tomfoolery, we're excusing his clear psychological issues and character flaws.


Sonnens a comedian. He knows how to hype a fight and crack jokes. Not only that he did what almost no one thought he could and gave one of the best p4p fighters the fight of his life. Why are we even talking about Sonnen though? This thread is about Brock. Brock and Sonnen are completely different people. Their personalities are A and Z.

But I do understand why people don't like Sonnen... thats why you'll never see me try to convince people that Sonnne is some sort of a God (like OWNS does). I could easily see why so many people hate Sonnen. I just find it funny when people don't understand why I hate Brock.... like he's some sort of saint who hasn't done anything incredibly dis-respectful in his whopping 5-2 fights.



> I'd rather Lesnar be a douchebag, then a cheating scum and a convicted felon.


I find this hilarious. You must be one of those people who think Brock is "naturally" that big too right? LOL. I'm sure his buddies in the WWE can corroborate for all of their "natural" sizes.

Sonnen is funnier, more personable, more classy even (see Brazil flag handling and Stann respect), and can take a punch better than Brock. Sonnen wins in every category. Thats pretty bad for a guy who's as one dimensional as Sonnen too.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I've already gone over the numbers argument. Hell James Toney brought in big numbers too. You can bet if he won a fight or two he would have brought in just as many - if not more - numbers than Brock. Does that mean he evolved the sport too? LOL.
> 
> Rich did a lot for the sport. He was in the Lidell era of average joe middle class who committed themselves to fighting and became professional... right around the time MMA was exploding on the scene. The biggest MMA boom was in the era of Rich Franklin being a champ. *If you think people weren't intrigued at the math teacher turned fighter and that didn't help with the biggest boom in the sports history you're kidding yourself.*
> 
> ...


Yes? He's a big guy. Yes he used steroids, but he's also downsized tremendously from his bodybuilder past. He's not getting any smaller, he's not built to be small.

Not really, this is the same guy who had nothing but bad words for Evan Tanner on his death documentary.

I don't really like either guy, but I don't get butthurt about them either. I just watch them fight. 

It's much more likely that Sonnen is sociopathic then "being a comedian" with all of his doubletalk, and his audacity to actually get busted for committing fraud on his day job.


Also...buyrates for Rich Franklin title fights before Anderson Silva crushed him.

90k, 200k, 300k then another paltry 300k in the Anderson fight.


Yeah, pretty safe to say no one cared.

As far as being "dominant"...he beat three fighters in his "reign" two of them complete afterthoughts as far as historical MMA goes in Loisaeu and Quarry goes. So really his only impressive wins from that time were against Tanner and against a beaten up, geriatric Shamrock.


Meanwhile Lesnar is the face of the UFC and has catapulted media attention to unprecedented heights, and got all types of coverage from ESPN and other pop culture outlets.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Yes? He's a big guy. Yes he used steroids, but he's also downsized tremendously from his bodybuilder past. He's not getting any smaller, he's not built to be small.
> 
> Not really, this is the same guy who had nothing but bad words for Evan Tanner on his death documentary.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard of Rich saying anything bad about Evan Tanner. Perhaps you could link me.

I don't like a couple fighters. I just really don't like Brock. There's something about him that rubs me the wrong way. His personality just wreaks of "I'm big and rich so I can do what I want." He's done nothing to show me thats not his mindset either.

Those buy rates were at a time when the sport was just starting to take off. Had the UFC had the same amount of fans now as they did during those fights, they would have been drastically higher. Thats why you can't compare current buy rates to old ones.

Rich was dominant on his road to the title too. I could easily argue that A. Silva has beaten a bunch of guys who aren't in the UFC or even relevant anymore. I don't know if you have memory problems or just don't like Rich. But like many others, there was a time when he was being called unbeatable by many.



> Meanwhile Lesnar **WAS** the face of the UFC and has catapulted media attention to unprecedented heights, and got all types of coverage from ESPN and other pop culture outlets.


Fixed that for yah.

Lesnar was practically handed the title by Dana so that he could make him the face of the UFC to milk buyers and ratings. Who the hell goes 1-1 in the UFC then gets a title shot against a guy coming out of retirement with a win over heath herring? A guy who Dana wanted to have the belt.

The attention and coverage wasn't just due to lesnar. It was due to the sport approaching ufc 100 which was already gathering a lot of attention. Lesnar just so happened to be a story that people were interesting in reading about. Had it been Rich as a new champ headlining UFC 100 he would have received the same amount of attention. Math teacher turned UFC champ sells like freakin gold. IMO much more than WWE fake wrestler turns ufc champ. The only difference is the time period these things happened in. Thats all.

To say that Lesnar evolved the sport literally made me laugh. To say that Lesnar has done more for the sport than guys like Franklin is full blown retard. Lesnar has done nothing but embarrass the sport and make me ashamed that people associate him with MMA and the UFC.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I haven't heard of Rich saying anything bad about Evan Tanner. Perhaps you could link me.
> 
> I don't like a couple fighters. I just really don't like Brock. There's something about him that rubs me the wrong way. His personality just wreaks of "I'm big and rich so I can do what I want." He's done nothing to show me thats not his mindset either.
> *
> ...


They were still terrible even for that time period. Pretty much every other card was doing better numbers, often significantly better numbers.

As for the irrelevant fighters like Silva's beaten, you mean of course Rich Franklin?


No said Lesnar has evolved the sport, but neither has Franklin, and he's certainly done more for the sport than Franklin, who's really done nothing of note....while Lesnar has brought the UFC to it's absolute peak popularity.

The dude, by the way is still the face of the UFC.


Also....:laugh:




And here ya go.









UFC buyrates


UFC 77(Anderson vs Rich II) 325k

UFC 83 (Lesnar vs Mir 1) 600k one of the highest of the year.

UFC 91 Lesnar vs Couture 1 MILLION
UFC 93 Franklin vs Henderson 350k :laugh:

UFC 100 1.6 MILLION
UFC 103 aka how the **** is Rich still headlining? 375k

UFC 116(16 events after 100 which is supposedly the only reason Lesnar was popular :laugh: :laugh

1.2 MILLION

UFC 115 525k....woo Rich getting that love finally. Granted....everyone was ordering for Chuck but okay!



UFC 121 1.1 MILLION

Rich? Irrelevant. Not a headliner anymore

The only thing these numbers show is that Lesnar is consistently giving the UFC it's most viewers ever, while Rich shows consistently that no one gives a **** about a math teacher.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> They were still terrible even for that time period. Pretty much every other card was doing better numbers, often significantly better numbers.
> 
> As for the irrelevant fighters like Silva's beaten, you mean of course Rich Franklin?
> 
> ...


rolfcopter i bow to your knowledge


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you stink, i want you to buy a plane ticket to minnesota and try and outwrestle him, and speaking of someone not ready for tip heavyweights now your crappy idol fedor cant even avoid getting ko'd by a lhw


ive tried to like you because your an aussie and though you've held back when ive bagged sonnen i just have to say something

im hoping that most of what you say is with your tongue in your cheek. coz often you sound like.... well, chael sonnen! you probably like that though hehe

most aussies i know are more easygoing and less aggressively opinionated


also you get on someone about 'wrestling lesnar' as if to say 'id like to see you fight', yet you discredit fedor like he is nothing

you can probly outwrestle him though, im told your a good wrestler 

and dont get me started on the dogs. your fellow queenslander steve irwin would turn in his grave


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

JWP said:


> ive tried to like you because your an aussie and though you've held back when ive bagged sonnen i just have to say something
> 
> im hoping that most of what you say is with your tongue in your cheek. coz often you sound like.... well, chael sonnen! you probably like that though hehe
> 
> ...


dogs? oh praire dogs, they eat up farmland and ruin parts of it im told, and of course like in australia where rabbits ruin crops and stuff they must be eliminated especially with their overpopulation, i discredit fedor when morons discredit every other fighter to say fedor is the best and the GOAT when that simply isn't true as nice of a person and as good as his ***** and power was. and i will say anything ridiculous or back up whatever he says because sonnen is my no.1 fighter and i enjoy him and his antics.

bottom line im the nicest guy in the world if you are not an ass to me, if you are i wont go easy on you


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I've defended Lesnar on many an occasion.

At this point however, it's pretty clear that Brock is not just a bully but a sociopath as well. 

He's willing to shoot tiny, defenseless creatures for his sadistic pleasure, but cringes like a little bitch when a grown man hits back.

There's nothing admirable there.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

michelangelo said:


> I've defended Lesnar on many an occasion.
> 
> At this point however, it's pretty clear that Brock is not just a bully but a sociopath as well.
> 
> ...


This post is simply retarded. He is not a sociopath. Not even close. Sadism is a different condition and he's not that either. You, quite obviously, did not grow up around farmland. If you had done so you would know that farmers tend to kill problem animals. And not with kindness. Usually they use guns. Maybe poison. And they do it all the time. It's part of their lives.

What that means is that Lesnar was simply doing something that is a regular and natural part of his life. And it offended your sensibilities so he must "sadistic" and a "sociopath" when you have only vague ideas of what those conditions even look like in the real world.

In short, grow the hell up.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Rich ruled the MW division before A. Silva. The only reason why it was considered weak (and still is) is because Rich was dominant, and now Anderson is dominant. FYI Rich was the LAST person to stand and trade with A. Silva and last as long as he did in the second fight.


To be fair it was his fight against Griffin that turned people off striking with him altogether. It was just that he was fighting Cote and Leites in his two fights previous(4 KOs between them) so they were never going to stand with him like Franklin. Once Silva dominated a top LHW with ease it became apparent that Silva was superhuman


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Lesnar definetly is one of the most exciting fighters in the UFC. I'm on the edge of my seat everytime he fights.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Brock Lesnar is not a farmer, you fuckwit. He's a professional athlete. He has no use for shooting these animals aside from his own sadistic pleasure in watching these animals explode.

A sociopath has no empathy for people or animals suffering from pain. As a matter of fact, Brock gets off on it. Go ahead and watch Brock commenting on Mur getting smashed and destroyed by Carwin. He laughs while this is happening. It amuses him. 



deadmanshand said:


> This post is simply retarded. He is not a sociopath. Not even close. Sadism is a different condition and he's not that either. You, quite obviously, did not grow up around farmland. If you had done so you would know that farmers tend to kill problem animals. And not with kindness. Usually they use guns. Maybe poison. And they do it all the time. It's part of their lives.
> 
> What that means is that Lesnar was simply doing something that is a regular and natural part of his life. And it offended your sensibilities so he must "sadistic" and a "sociopath" when you have only vague ideas of what those conditions even look like in the real world.
> 
> In short, grow the hell up.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> Lesnar definetly is one of the most exciting fighters in the UFC. I'm on the edge of my seat everytime he fights.


Absolutely, you can't be neutral watching a Lesnar fight. Just about everyone in the building wants to see him get smashed.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

michelangelo said:


> Brock Lesnar is not a farmer, you fuckwit. He's a professional athlete. He has no use for shooting these animals aside from his own sadistic pleasure in watching these animals explode.
> 
> A sociopath has no empathy for people or animals suffering from pain. As a matter of fact, Brock gets off on it. Go ahead and watch Brock commenting on Mur getting smashed and destroyed by Carwin. He laughs while this is happening. It amuses him.


Actually he is a farmer. He grew up on a farm and he currently owns and runs a farm. That makes him a farmer.

And, by the by, sociopathy is not a lack of empathy. It is an inability to express, feel, or properly understand emotions. He shot a nuisance animal. Which is something a number of people do for a living. Oh and he laughed at Mir getting destroyed. So did I and I am not a sociopath. An asshole... yeah but not a sociopath.

Basically you don't know what the **** you are talking about.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Actually he is a farmer. He grew up on a farm and he currently owns and runs a farm. That makes him a farmer.
> 
> And, by the by, sociopathy is not a lack of empathy. It is an inability to express, feel, or properly understand emotions. He shot a nuisance animal. Which is something a number of people do for a living. Oh and he laughed at Mir getting destroyed. So did I and I am not a sociopath. An asshole... yeah but not a sociopath.
> 
> Basically you don't know what the **** you are talking about.



Word! 
A farmer is a person, engaged in agriculture, who raises living organisms for food or raw materials, generally including livestock husbandry and growing crops such as produce and grain.


If he has one cow he's a farmer. You are right Deadman prairy dogs are pests. They ruin equipment and kill livestock. Well they don't kill them directly. Live stock step in their holes and break legs. If you can't get to them in time they will die.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Okay, so this is where I show, I think for the first time on this forum that I am a bit of a hippie, and I'm a major animal lover.

What is the point of shooting those defenseless and harmless prairie dogs!?! ******* son of a bitch, I can't wait to Brock get fucked up again! What a piece of trash.

Before the debates and attackers hit... let me say. I'm not against hunting. I'm a carnivore. But killing things for the fun of it is senseless murder no matter what the species is.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Because they are nuisance animals that destroy crops and harm livestock. They harm the livelihood. Which is why the governments gives out nuisance hunting licenses for them. Hence they are killed to protect the livelihood of the farm. 

Are people seriously this disconnected from how things work in farming? And you live in Missouri - one of the biggest farming states - and you don't understand this?! 

Do you what a good definition of an idiot is? Someone who cares more for a prairie dog than a farmer's welfare.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Again we're having that animal discussion huh..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Sociopathy is usually limited to other humans or at least pets. Not random pests.

Secondly Chael Sonnen is more of a sociopath than Lesnar is.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes is a sociopath and I've never come across someone who dislikes Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Sociopathy is usually limited to other humans or at least pets. Not random pests.
> 
> Secondly Chael Sonnen is more of a sociopath than Lesnar is.


Go ask the prairie dog who's the pest...
Would that give then the right to kill us if hey had weapons?


yeah, i know, silly argument, but it's just something i'll never understand, that kind of thinking were human interests are justifiable for all kind of dark deeds our race produces over nature.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Y'all just like to pick on brock...

Here's a popular alternative to shooting prairie dogs 



> *Rodenator:* One of the latest prairie dog and gopher controls to "explode" onto the market is the rodenator. This device not only kills the prairie dogs, but also flattens their tunnels. This helps to prevent injuries to horses and human athletes, and removes the blemishes to the land left by prairie dog colonies. Oxygen is mixed with propane and injected into the prairie dog burrows. Propane is heavier than air, so the mix sinks into the tunnels and dens. It is ignited and produces an expanding force that reportedly travels 5,000 feet per second. The concussion flattens the tunnels and kills 90% of the prairie dogs. The remaining animals can be trapped and removed from the area. Many people view this technique as "the most inhumane technique of all." The benefits, however, are that there is no poisonous residue remaining to threaten the environment or health of humans (10, 11).


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yall americans know how to git rid of ye pests, i think we do the same thing for rabbits here, too many of them and they ruin crops, the only alternative is be cruel sons of bitches and feed them to pet snakes which is not nice


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I oppose the killing of defenseless animals unless they are pests. I grew up on a farm myself and one of my jobs was to go out with my brothers and kill any pests that could potentially, or already were harming the crops. Farming was our primary source of income, and if we were losing crops due to pests we would not only kill off our monetary income but some of our subsistence as well.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't really care what Lesnar hunts in his spare time, all I'm interested in is what he can bring to the HW division in it's current state.

Velasquez already beat him, JDS would likely beat him, Carwin could beat him if he fought smarter, Reem could end up like Carwin did or he could win with a good strategy, apparently Mir is going to be his comeback fight though which isn't too exciting and IMO is a cheap way to put another win on Lesnar's record.

I don't think he get's the title again.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Because they are nuisance animals that destroy crops and harm livestock. They harm the livelihood. Which is why the governments gives out nuisance hunting licenses for them. Hence they are killed to protect the livelihood of the farm.
> 
> Are people seriously this disconnected from how things work in farming? And you live in Missouri - one of the biggest farming states - and you don't understand this?!
> 
> Do you what a good definition of an idiot is? Someone who cares more for a prairie dog than a farmer's welfare.


This is hardly a philanthropic act by Lesnar. There is a difference between culling pests and sadistically killing them with high powered assault rifles for entertainment. The inability to see the difference between the two is what is truly idiotic.

Brock Lesnar...you are a pathetic human being and I cannot wait to see you beaten to a pulp again.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> This is hardly a philanthropic act by Lesnar. There is a difference between culling pests and sadistically killing them with high powered assault rifles for entertainment. The inability to see the difference between the two is what is truly idiotic.
> 
> Brock Lesnar...you are a pathetic human being and I cannot wait to see you beaten to a pulp again.


Hey if you've got a job to do may aswell enjoy it! :thumb02:

Pretty humane way to kill them anyway, instant kill.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i will sig bet lesnar beats overeem, and futhermore i have to say lesnar is easily the most entertaining fighter in the mma world he doesnt sit back and relax or grind on the feet he does flying knees and throwing funny looking punches and gets in a bloodbath, on the ground he is beating you to a pulp and then yelling at you after that. all hail the lesnar


Thats as far as I'm going, with reading this thread.

ALL HAIL THE LESNAR !!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> This is hardly a philanthropic act by Lesnar. There is a difference between culling pests and sadistically killing them with high powered assault rifles for entertainment. The inability to see the difference between the two is what is truly idiotic.
> 
> Brock Lesnar...you are a pathetic human being and I cannot wait to see you beaten to a pulp again.


Huh... I don't seem to recall calling it a philanthropic act. I did call it a natural act for his upbringing and lifestyle however. Which is different. Would it have been more acceptable for him to kill them with a low powered rifle and have them live in agony while he wept? Would that satisfy you?


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

I hope Lesnar stays around for a while just cause the threads about him are so amusing to read.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Huh... I don't seem to recall calling it a philanthropic act. I did call it a natural act for his upbringing and lifestyle however. Which is different. Would it have been more acceptable for him to kill them with a low powered rifle and have them live in agony while he wept? Would that satisfy you?


Your whole post was a justification for him doing it because of farmers. There is no relationship between what he is doing and someone who is either paid to do it for famers or is a farmer protecting his investment. So yes, you are saying that his killing them is a benefit to farmers, you draw that very comparison (go re-read your post). How about Brock not bothering to kill them at all as it is not how he makes a living and in no way affects his livelihood at the moment? But then, that wouldn't be fun for him as he wouldn't get to fire off his big manly gun and make a video about it for all his fanboys. 

"I did call it a natural act for his upbringing and lifestyle however. " - this is some spurious reasoning. There are so many comparison I could make about upbringing and unacceptable behaviour it makes my head spin. Upbringing is not an excuse. Honestly, you can come up with no justification for him doing this (or none you can actually admit to). 

Brock is a dumb ass ******* and this just underlines it. I hope his return to the UFC is a short one.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Your whole post was a justification for him doing it because of farmers. There is no relationship between what he is doing and someone who is either paid to do it for famers or is a farmer protecting his investment. So yes, you are saying that his killing them is a benefit to farmers, you draw that very comparison (go re-read your post). How about Brock not bothering to kill them at all as it is not how he makes a living and in no way affects his livelihood at the moment? But then, that wouldn't be fun for him as he wouldn't get to fire off his big manly gun and make a video about it for all his fanboys.
> 
> "I did call it a natural act for his upbringing and lifestyle however. " - this is some spurious reasoning. There are so many comparison I could make about upbringing and unacceptable behaviour it makes my head spin. Upbringing is not an excuse. Honestly, you can come up with no justification for him doing this (or none you can actually admit to).
> 
> Brock is a dumb ass ******* and this just underlines it. I hope his return to the UFC is a short one.











you mad


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> View attachment 3922
> 
> 
> you mad


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle is....


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

G_Land said:


>










G_land is boss


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

=


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

hellholming said:


> =


Lol raise01:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/insults/*******.gif


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Your whole post was a justification for him doing it because of farmers. There is no relationship between what he is doing and someone who is either paid to do it for famers or is a farmer protecting his investment. So yes, you are saying that his killing them is a benefit to farmers, you draw that very comparison (go re-read your post). How about Brock not bothering to kill them at all as it is not how he makes a living and in no way affects his livelihood at the moment? But then, that wouldn't be fun for him as he wouldn't get to fire off his big manly gun and make a video about it for all his fanboys.
> 
> "I did call it a natural act for his upbringing and lifestyle however. " - this is some spurious reasoning. There are so many comparison I could make about upbringing and unacceptable behaviour it makes my head spin. Upbringing is not an excuse. Honestly, you can come up with no justification for him doing this (or none you can actually admit to).
> 
> Brock is a dumb ass ******* and this just underlines it. I hope his return to the UFC is a short one.


He is a farmer. He was raised on a farm and currently owns a farm. So he is a farmer. So it does affect his livelihood and that of the people he most cares to associate with. He just happens to have the means to own a nicer weapon than most farmers and has people online who will watch him do these things. That is literally the only difference between what he is doing and what a normal farmer does. 

You know those few sentences mean? That you are wrong. It's not him being a dumbass *******. It's you being a judgemental prick and labeling an activity that is perfectly acceptable to the community to which he belongs - which helps put food on their plates and money in their pockets - as a "dumbass *******" thing. 

Spend some time with farmers, pull your head out of your ass, and realize that your view of things is not the only one nor even valid towards lifestyles that you have not been exposed to. 

And, by the by, I'm not a *******. I don't hunt. I don't even like guns but I have this odd ability to put myself in someone else's shoes.


----------

